

JavaZone 2014 movies - kgs42
http://2014.javazone.no/
Java movies based on popular TV-shows.
======
Espenhh
Previous years movies:

2013:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3418SeWZfQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3418SeWZfQ)

2012:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXvm76e2X1Q](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXvm76e2X1Q)

2011:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5U1_KW6ww7Y](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5U1_KW6ww7Y)

2010-1:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RnqAXuLZlaE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RnqAXuLZlaE)

2010-2:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1JZnj4eNHXE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1JZnj4eNHXE)

------
benmmurphy
Lots of nice detail as well.

In the house of code one the protagonist is writing up the HeartBeatMessage
class from the bouncycastle tls library: [https://github.com/bcgit/bc-
java/blob/master/core/src/main/j...](https://github.com/bcgit/bc-
java/blob/master/core/src/main/java/org/bouncycastle/crypto/tls/HeartbeatMessage.java)

in the Breaking Bad one has some java code that evaluates to his name on the
tablet.

    
    
        public class JavaDoc {
          public String name() {
            return asList('I', 'x',
                          '`', 'u',
                          '`', 'a',
                          'x', 'd',
                          'q', 'f')
                          .stream()
                          .filter(c -> c != 120)
                          .map(c -> (char) (c + 1))
                          .map(c -> "" + c)
                          .reduce((a, b) -> a + b)
                          .get();
          }
        }
    

[https://gist.github.com/benmmurphy/386be40056bf3a2e263e](https://gist.github.com/benmmurphy/386be40056bf3a2e263e)

------
wigginus
Just a heads-up, the Game of Codes trailer is / might be NSFW, which makes
sense as it's a GoT spoof.

~~~
Fishkins
I'd amend that to be "is definitely NSFW," and also the least funny.

------
loudmax
House of Codes, just because Norwegian dudes imitating an American Southern
accent is pretty awesome.

------
cromwellian
The Breaking Bad one was funniest. "I'm the one who was using Lambdas before
they were cool."

------
couchnaut
Am I converting wrong or the ticket to the conference actually is 950,830942
Euros ?

~~~
Dewie
For anyone else reading; here, the comma (,) is a decimal point, not something
like a thousand separator.

------
joeevans1000
These are insanely well produced!

Who produced them? There are no credits.

~~~
Espenhh
They are made by javaBin, the norwegian Java User Group who are the organizers
behind JavaZone: [http://java.no](http://java.no)

The production of the videos are done by the norwegian producer company
Seefood: [http://www.seefood.no](http://www.seefood.no)

------
KhalilK
Writing Bad, because MapReduce that's why.

------
strictfp
None of the above?

------
chromanoid
Why are all three videos fueled by icky male power fantasies? :(

